# scrim recommendation



## danieljcr (Aug 28, 2009)

hi.

i´ve joined cb forum today, and i have a question for you guys.

we are planning to buy some scrims for our theater here in brazil, and from which manufacturer would you buy? we´ve been thinking about rosco or gerriets.

do you know any other brand that makes good quality scrims?

what are the positive and negative aspects about each one?

thanks for all your help,

daniel rosenthal
coordenador técnico
teatro bradesco


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 28, 2009)

I've been very pleased with drops and curtains purchased from RoseBrand.com: Theatrical fabrics, stage curtains, backdrops, hardware and accessories, Stage curtains, Theatrical drapes, and Backdrops - I. Weiss, and would also like to put in a plug for new CB member: Lynda, General Manager of Sew What?. I've never bought from them, but have hung plenty of their goods on touring rock shows.

If you haven't already, see also the wiki entry: scrim. If I'm not mistaken, regardless of who you buy from, the fabric for a manufactured drop will have come from Rose Brand. I don't think they have their own mills, but are likely the largest distributor of theatrical fabrics in the US, maybe the world?


----------



## danieljcr (Aug 30, 2009)

hey derek.

thanks a lot for your help.

i´ll be sitting down with our general manager and maybe this week we´ll buy our curtains. i´ll let you know about our decision.

daniel rosenthal
coordenador técnico
teatro bradesco


----------

